# Red River Fishing Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fishing was real good right before the thunderstorm. We caught 7 walleyes, despite poor sets ( spent too much time bullsh*ting ). Right before the storm it was nonstop.

I would like to give some recongition to the Wild Rice Bar & Grill. Bruce reallly looks out for the average joe. We spent 3 hours talking to him and he was real open minded. He also sponsored the Legislative Forum of last September which was invaluable to sportsmen of the state.

I hear that the fish have spawned out already, despite the opportunity to spawn at their traditional areas (damns & rock beds). But nevertheless they're still biting.

If the weather permits, I'm hoping for a Nodak getagether at our honey hole this Saturday. Drop me a line at this pm or email address if you're interested.

Tight lines.

Chris


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If the fishing doesnt shape up around here Im heading out south of VC to see what I can find on the Sheyenne river. Maybe hit up Teawauken.


----------

